# Little lump on back



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Tilly is due for her 6 month check in a week so we will have the vet look at this then. However I just thought I would post on here in case anyone had any experience and can shed any light.

She has a very small lump on her back which moves as you move the skin. It doesn't seem particularly red or anything and doesn't have a center ie. red dot or particularly raised part. It doesn't seem to bother her much as I haven't seen her messing with it but it does seem like she can feel it as she is a little hesitant when it is touched.

We noticed it a around week ago and Tilly is about 3 years old. 

I have attached a pic but really its very difficult to see as it isn't red or anything.

Anyone got any experience before the vet has a look?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes my eldest poo kd has had lumps like that,they were small cysts.One she had removed and the other got slightly scratched while she was at the groomer and burst but they are harmless.Get your vet to put your mind at rest but i dont think its anything to worry about.My american cocker paisley recently had quite a big one removed too xxx


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for replying. She is due at the vet too so thats good. Best to be on the safe side. 

It feels circular and is definitely in the skin so seems ok. Doesnt seem to bother her as much as it did last which is good. That did make me wonder if it was a bug bite but guess that would have gone down if it was.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I think we always worry with any sort of lump but its always best to get them checked,sometimes they are fatty lumps too but it definately sounds like a little cyst xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

My friends cocker has a small lump on her head but as it moves and wasn't bothering her the vet has just left it so am sure this wont be anything major but as she's going to the vets it's easy enough to get it checked out. X


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Just by way of finishing this thread (and in case its of use to anyone else) Tilly went to the vet regarding this lump. They actually thinks it was a bug bite / sting. I thought this initially because it seemed to hurt her at first then stopped bothering her but thought it would have gone down by now.

For future reference it turns out that stings and bites can take over 3 months to go down so hopefully this will be the case with this one.

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------

